# New pens



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Here are the pens I have been working on ,the Celtic knots were fun, next time i think I will use thinner stock the ones shown here are just under 1/8in the thinner ones will have more space in the knots.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

They look great Steve. I especially like the celtic knot ones.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

I made them on a sled I made for the table saw.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

*More pens*

Here are some others I did.








Here is the whole bunch.


----------



## smeggy (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice, how do you get those patterns? I've never been able to figure out how it's done.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks smeggy , The knots are done by cutting an angle in top part of the pen , those are about 1/8 it is the same as my blade of my table saw. I made a Slade for the saw set to the angle . then I cut almost all the way through then insert a piece of wood that is cut to the same size. Now just repeat on the other 3 sides.
I like to use 5 min. epoxy to glue each piece in place. Sand or cut off the excess before you do the next side.
The long ones I cut corner to corner on two sides. then have turning them . Be careful they can come apart if you go to small. Good luck.


----------



## smeggy (Dec 7, 2009)

It's certainly clever stuff. It'd be interesting to do some 'phones like that but I don't have the skills... or the time


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

It's not that hard you just have to try ,play the angels that's how I made the one that looks like a ribbon.
Just have fun with it.


----------



## smeggy (Dec 7, 2009)

heh, I got way too much to do with the little time I have... got 4 more sets of phones to make. I'd like to try later, that's for sure.


----------



## Minotbob (Aug 23, 2009)

Here is a great video of a kid that's making pens to make money for college, 




He does a great job of showing you how to make celtic knots.


----------



## smeggy (Dec 7, 2009)

Ah, very clever stuff.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

That is were I started , But my band saw is not cutting straight right now it dropped when I moved it into the shop a few years ago, had to replace many parts ,it is an old Delta Rockwell so it can be fixed just need time and love. So instead I made a sled to do the same job, it works well I will take some pictures in a little while and post them.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the help with the download Bob I have not figured out how to do them yet. that is the one I wanted to show him.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Forget the knot... did you see that shop! that is what I'm making pens for!


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Very nice , I have wanted to start something like this to help supplement my income and pay for my hobby .I lost income after the accident. I'm just not good enough on the computer to do it. I might try Ebay.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

*The Slade*

Here are the pictures of the slade hope it helps , just don't cut all the way through the wood. the block on the right is movable to set the height on the top of the pen. The block on the back of the jig is for stability .


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

toolman Steve said:


> I like to use 5 min. epoxy to glue each piece in place. Sand or cut off the excess before you do the next side.


Steve,
Those pens look most excellent. Very clever technique. :thumbsup:
What is 5 min epoxy? I'm assuming a fast dry 2-part epoxy. 
Do you have a brand name and where can you get it? 
Thanks!


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

I got it at the woodcraft store. 2 8oz bottles


----------



## Minotbob (Aug 23, 2009)

How do you keep your cuts symmetrical. It looks like there's nothing that holds the block on the right in place so that each subsequent is even.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

The block on the right is the stop ,I set it for the size I want for the top.Then I tape it down with 2 sided tape. I use 3/8 of an inch.


----------



## djwood1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice pens! 

I use a Nobex miter saw for my celtic knots. That way you can make really thin knots. A Freud Diablo saw blade is a real thin blade for the table saw that will make thinner lines too.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Dave ,That blade is what I am leaning towards


----------

